# Solved: Electrolux vacuum



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an electrolux nimble still new. All of a sudden the brush roll stopped turning and is making a different sound when pulling down the handle . What can I do to fix it myself?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Belt broke or something got stuck at the belt. But it looks like you don't have an belt. So something is stuck at the brush roll.

If this is your model or close to it then read the .pdf file Electrolux Nimble Vacuum Cleaner Owner's Manual here.
Electrolux Nimble Vacuum Cleaner Owner's Manual ... - Sylvane.com

Page 10 shows how to get to the roller. 11 shows cleaning it.


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thankyou-I have taken the back off -but haven't taken the brush roll out. Maybe it is something easy-I could take care of. Thankyou again-hopefully it is something easy.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome, Remember all is plastic so don't force anything because all should be easy and a lot more easy without an belt.

Run it without the brush roll out to see if the noise etc goes away to rule out anything else.

Happy cleaning


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is no noise without the brush roll-but when I put the brush roll into play then it is noisier and the brush roll still isn't going-even after I took it out. Plan on taking it to a vacuum place that is a place for warranty work for this vacuum-hoping It can get fixed there. Heard from one guy that it takes a swedish electrolux to fix it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You marked this thread solved so I was under the impression you have found the solution.

But if it's new and under warranty why even try to fix it yourself?


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought I could just take the brush out and would find the problem so didn't want to bother any one about it so that is why I marked it solved I have to take it to a city more than 45 minutes away and not until Tuesday so didn't want to wait that long So thankyou for your concern.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I understand but fiddling around with it yourself could potentially void the warranty.

In any event, I'll mark it "unsolved" again and wish you luck getting it fixed.


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thankyou-will just wait!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a very old Electrolux and you just can't kill these vacuum cleaners. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

So does My Mom i think those were the best!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

OK... the first thing I would check the roller. Make sure there isn't anything wrapped around it slowing it down.

Is there a reset button on the vacuum cleaner?

Is the vacuum pulling a good suction?


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is good suction and not sure about the reset button-will check that out-Thankyou


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds like the roller to me. Look real good at the roller ends. You should be able to spin the ends of the roller brush so look at them again.


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just took it to the vacuum repair man so hoping he doesn't have any problems fixing it. I can't imagine anything that I have vacuumed to make the sound change in the motor. Anyway-thankyou to everyone who tried to help me!)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Let us know what the trouble was.


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Will do-now I just saw a rotater shark vacuum that I wished _would have bought at the same place with 8 accessories. I am upset because less than 2 months and I already have something wrong with it_


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It's a good brand still. 
I will tell you one thing. Go around to these vacuum and or vacuum and sewing store that are also repair places and talk to them on what brands are good and bad.

I want to get the Sanitaire by Electrolux. They are made a lot better. http://www.sanitairevac.com/

Also look at how so many are made and look at how they are put together and of a part breaks it was only made for a couple models and a couple years.
Sanitaire by Electrolux they are made the same year after year and the parts are the same year after year so thay means years from now if you need a part they will still make it.

Was going to get for $400.00 for both the S647 that is from dealer a couple years back so model number changed. But it was listed at $399.99. But the shop I went to and the sell going on I could of also gotten the "Canister MODEL S3681" listed at $199.99 then and got both for $400.00. They both have so much power. 
http://www.sanitairevac.com/professional/products/cat_upright.html
and 
http://www.sanitairevac.com/professional/products/canister/s3681.jsp

DiSContinued Vacuums has the one I was going to get. 
http://www.sanitairevac.com/professional/products/upright/s647.jsp

Plus places like these local shops know what brands are good and what are junk.

The so call Dyson vacuum cleaners many will not even sell because they say they are junk and break to easy and I have look in the stores at vacuum cleaners and so many are broken that are on display so that should tell you something and I have seen the over price Dyson vacuum in the store broken many times.

Going to a vacum shop your see older models that are new and and maybe sell for a lot less. Plus they will take trade in of your old vacum and they sell good use models.

http://www.sanitairevac.com/
Look up dealers on the phone book or online and here http://www.sanitairevac.com/dealer/dealerlocatorBlue.jsp

So think about down the road when something goes bad and you need a part but can get them so you need to buy a new vacum. Why get a new one when down the road again you will not be able to get parts.

Don't know your age but the Brushes used to have real hair on then that are a lot better then the man-made brush and they are softer too. Well they sell them and that are so much better.

http://evacuumstore.com/

Local shops are small family like places so ask others you know. They should if they have been around be honest because they want you to return and a good one will not sell the junk ones because they want you to have something good and sell you the bags and tell others to shop there.


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thankyou-That is true -the repair guy should know the best vacuum and I have asked him. He says kirby is the best but I can't afford that."(


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome. My mom had a Kirby from the 1960 and it has a ton of tools and was very heavy but later because of health she need one more easy to use and change. 

Best of luck on your Electrolux. 

Do you an 90 return that can be used if need be?


----------



## Moonlight1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thankyou everyone for all your help. The vacuum repair man has just ordered a new motor for it and thinks it will be a better motor than the factory model. He says it is really hard to get parts for the sharp model so in the long run-this will be fine for the 5 year warranty. At least I will be able to get parts from this man and have it paid for. He seems to be a really good man . Appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome. Glad your getting this fixed and now know a vacuum repair man that can help out and let know what is good and what is not.

Happy cleaning


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Moonlight1!

It would appear that you have found a solution on this one. If so, you should mark this thread "solved". You can find the tab in the lower left corner.


----------

